# Trouble rebooting emac after it is shut down



## ekmanning (Feb 9, 2008)

After my emac has been shut down. I have trouble rebooting. When I push the start button, it gives me a sound other than the chime and the light just flashes intermittently and it wont boot up. The only way I can get it to start is to keep turning it off and waiting and finally after 3 or 4 trys, I get the chime and it finally boots up fine. What is wrong? Can I fix the problem?

Frustrated in Kentucky!!!


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

well, the other sound, and the flashing light is the emac trying to tell you that it's sick, and what the problem is. What is the sound? and what is the pattern of the flashing lights?


----------

